# My first Machinist’s Hammer.



## RandallsRaceShop (Oct 15, 2022)

At the moment, I am an absolutely horrible hobby machinist!  (I don’t think I should even use the word “machinist”...I should probably describe myself as “some guy with a bench lathe”).
This was my 3rd crack at the machinist’s hammer. I managed to trash more metal than I care to admit. 
I feel like it’s out of proportion (I think the head is too wide). It is however my 1st successful attempt at making the hammer. 

I’ve got a lot to learn!!!!!!!! I hate to admit this, but the hammer was quite a challenge for me. So in a way, I am proud of it.


----------



## francist (Oct 15, 2022)

Pretty nice job for a horrible practitioner...


----------



## RandallsRaceShop (Oct 15, 2022)

francist said:


> Pretty nice job for a horrible practitioner...


 Thank you! 
I appreciate it, Francist


----------



## Firstram (Oct 15, 2022)

That looks very nice, why do you think the head is too wide? 

If it really bothers you, send it to me for my 10 year testing program and I'll send you the results when I'm finished.


----------



## graham-xrf (Oct 15, 2022)

That one is just so pretty!
It's a hammer to tap your stuff to settle into place to attain precision, but also is the product of your own work. The width of the head is not important so long as it will actually function as a wacker thingy. If you are going to be tapping on small clock mechanisms, then OK - make a smaller one.

What gives this hammer value way beyond the total of whatever it will do tapping on stuff is that you made it for yourself, and that you are proud of it!  That there were previous attempts on the way only boosts it's utility. You learned stuff that will stay in you in a very permanent way!


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 15, 2022)

Looks really good to me!   I say good job!


----------



## hman (Oct 15, 2022)

@RandallsRaceShop: I’ve got a lot to learn!!!!!!!! I hate to admit this, but the hammer was quite a challenge for me. So in a way, I am proud of it. 

Your pride is justified.  I don't see ANYTHING out of proportion.  Nice work!


----------



## RandallsRaceShop (Oct 15, 2022)

I seriously appreciate all of the positive replies/reinforcement. 
Thank you guys!
One thing’s for sure, for as small as that hammer is, it’s got some weight to it! 
I’ve already stowed it away in the “tool drawer” of my tool box. 
Now just to figure out the next project I’m going to mess up 3 times before actually making it. 
I’ve got a few things in mind, I just need to pick one & roll with it. 
For today, I took a little break then headed back out to the shop to clean/oil up my machine & the mess I had made while working on the hammer.


----------



## RandallsRaceShop (Oct 15, 2022)

hman said:


> @RandallsRaceShop: I’ve got a lot to learn!!!!!!!! I hate to admit this, but the hammer was quite a challenge for me. So in a way, I am proud of it.
> 
> Your pride is justified.  I don't see ANYTHING out of proportion.  Nice work!


Thank you, sir! 
I greatly appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Boswell (Oct 15, 2022)

Very nicely done.  I think we can all agree that this is a perfect example of when the _*ENDS justifies the MEANS*_.


----------



## finsruskw (Oct 15, 2022)

Only one thing wrong with it that I can see and that is it's in your tool box and not mine!!
Great job!!
Make sure it goes to someone you love when the time comes.
I have a few of my Dad's tools.
Matter of fact, I just started refinishing one of his 3 pound machine hammers yesterday!


----------



## benmychree (Oct 15, 2022)

The proportions are fine, but that sharp knurl might be hard on the hands.


----------



## RandallsRaceShop (Oct 15, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> Only one thing wrong with it that I can see and that is it's in your tool box and not mine!!
> Great job!!
> Make sure it goes to someone you love when the time comes.
> I have a few of my Dad's tools.
> Matter of fact, I just started refinishing one of his 3 pound machine hammers yesterday!


Thank you!


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 15, 2022)

You just brought a new hammer into this world... What's it's name?


----------



## RandallsRaceShop (Oct 16, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> You just brought a new hammer into this world... What's it's name?


It never really crossed my mind to name it. 
Is that a thing?


----------



## RandallsRaceShop (Oct 16, 2022)

You guys are way too kind. I appreciate the likes & responses to my post.
Since we’re here, I have a question about the hammer I posted.
I did not thread the Delrin heads & handle single point on the lathe, nor did I single point internal thread the holes in the hammer head.
I used a taper tap, followed by a bottoming tap, the handle & Delrin pieces I used a die.
The pieces all go really nicely until you get them about 3/4 of the way in, then they kind of tighten up. I really don’t think it’s right, but I don’t know why they’re all like that.
I bored the holes for the Delrin pieces .600
Made the threaded/relieved part of the Delrin .500
Hole for the handle was bored to .700 & the threaded/relieved part of the handle is .500.

The thread I selected is 1/2”X20 for all 3 pieces. I turned the male parts down to .494 before threading.
Holes were drilled to tap drill size 29/64.

I pretty much feel like this wouldn’t even be a thing had I single pointed all of this stuff.
But it’s the change gears. I have threaded a couple of things on my lathe & did the gear changing. It’s time consuming & a little annoying in the middle of a project. So I took the easy road...or the road that leads to threads that act funny 3/4 of the way in.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you all

Randall

Edit:
I did take my boring bar in to get rid of the drill cone after drilling the holes in the head.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 16, 2022)

That's a fine looking hammer.  Excellent work.


----------



## graham-xrf (Oct 16, 2022)

benmychree said:


> The proportions are fine, but that sharp knurl might be hard on the hands.


Can a sharp knurl be tamed by just turning off the very tops of the sharp points? Just a very tiny cut?
Possibly a little careful rub with abrasive paper, and then a cleanup might have a similar effect?


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 16, 2022)

One of the diamonds on the knurling, 26 in, 5 over from center-line in photo, has a small blemish. Yup, do it over. Just kidding, nice job. If the knurled handle is a little sharp, just hit it with a fine wire wheel, or some scotch bright. Mike


----------



## RandallsRaceShop (Oct 16, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> One of the diamonds on the knurling, 26 in, 5 over from center-line in photo, has a small blemish. Yup, do it over. Just kidding, nice job. If the knurled handle is a little sharp, just hit it with a fine wire wheel, or some scotch bright. Mike


I actually have some pretty calloused up hands (a life filled with lots of manual labor). 
The knurl actually feels really good in my hand. Also, those were the wheels already mounted on my scissor knurler so I just used it.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 16, 2022)

RandallsRaceShop said:


> It never really crossed my mind to name it.
> Is that a thing?


Yeah, it's a thing in my own strange world.  It was a topic lately, so I listed off some of the names of my hammers.

I have a suggestion.  Astraea, the Greek goddess of precision.  If you stamp the name on the head, your parts will always seat perfectly in the vise and your fixture alignments will always be ideal.  It works.  For example, I have a 24 oz ball pein hammer named M.C. (stop, it's hammer time) that is swift and graceful, and when invoked, will separate a seized ball joint taper from a rusty steering knuckle with one fast crack every time.  There's really something to it.


----------



## riversidedan (Oct 19, 2022)

persistance pays off!


----------



## GeneT45 (Oct 20, 2022)

RandallsRaceShop said:


> You guys are way too kind. I appreciate the likes & responses to my post.
> Since we’re here, I have a question about the hammer I posted.
> I did not thread the Delrin heads & handle single point on the lathe, nor did I single point internal thread the holes in the hammer head.
> I used a taper tap, followed by a bottoming tap, the handle & Delrin pieces I used a die.
> ...



When you cut the die threads did you cut the thread, flip the die, and cut to the bottom?  Most dies have a lead-in and if you don't flip the die over to finish then the last few turns won't be fully formed threads.  Using the bottoming tap should prevent similar issues in the female threads.  Best I can come up with.
At this point consider it a feature: you don't want any of that loosening up anyway!  I'm about 25 years behind plan on making my first machinist's hammer...

GsT


----------



## RandallsRaceShop (Oct 20, 2022)

GeneT45 said:


> When you cut the die threads did you cut the thread, flip the die, and cut to the bottom?  Most dies have a lead-in and if you don't flip the die over to finish then the last few turns won't be fully formed threads.  Using the bottoming tap should prevent similar issues in the female threads.  Best I can come up with.
> At this point consider it a feature: you don't want any of that loosening up anyway!  I'm about 25 years behind plan on making my first machinist's hammer...
> 
> GsT


Ha! 
You know what? I absolutely did not flip my die around. 
Thank you!


----------

